# SCILAB removed by pkg during upgrade



## Starz (May 31, 2015)

During a routine upgrade, pkg removed scilab. I attempted to re-install it and was informed it does not exist in the repository. Does anyone know why it was removed and/or why it is no longer in the repository?


----------



## kpa (May 31, 2015)

Which version of FreeBSD? According to this PR 200497 it doesn't build on FreeBSD 10.1 and that's why there is no package either for 10.1.


----------



## Starz (May 31, 2015)

```
$uname -a
FreeBSD localhost.localdomain 9.3-RELEASE-p13 FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE-p13 #0: Tue Apr  7 03:01:12 UTC 2015  root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2015)

There appear to be some problems with it: http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=math&portname=scilab


----------

